# Water, Water Everywhere!!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm on holiday, it's p*ssing it down and my car is being MOT'd so I can't escape anywhere







. It was a choice between doing a spot of photography (obviously inspired by the rain) or some housework .................. so guess which won









Here's the before shot


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And here's the after shot

Ta for looking comments appreciated as always


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another one


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

I'm off this week as well, trying to landscape the garden in the monsoon that August has become







got drowned most of yesterday, now dodging heavy showers







Don't know about landscaping but I'm creating a great quadmire







I have a ton of top soil comming later, so you just know when the heavens will open next.

Anyway moan over, as usual a good set of photo's, I liked the middle one with dial blured under the water.

MIKE..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Mike,

I don't envy you trying to do the garden in this weather (it's been absolute ***** recently







). I don't have this problem as I don't have a garden - unless a window box and hanging basket count


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Want to swap


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Great Pics Paul

Like em all, the 3rd one for me

Cheers Mal


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

Great shots Paul!!!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey Paul,

Nice watch, does the bracelet have solid links?

Cheers

Bry


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Bry,

It has solid links throughout including the end links. I think the bracelet will only fit this watch though as the end links are shaped to match the slope of the case lugs (lug width is 22mm). It's a quality package







It's one of the few watches I have where I prefer the bracelet to a strap


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bostin' pictures Paulus.









Nice looking watch to.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Is that one of those stainless steel "Samuri's?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It is and it's great


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Getting a bit good at this photography lark









Great Paul - I like the third one best also. I don't recall having seen that bracelet yet?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> I don't recall having seen that bracelet yet?


That's because I've not had it long - I'll try and bring it up this weekend if I've a moment to spare (going to the Leeds/Reading festival on Saturday







) and the car failed its MOT miserably (making me miserable in the process








)so I need to try and get some parts for that together


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

incredible shots...i wan't to be like you....


----------

